# Our little goal...



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

My friend Steve and I decided to have a little goal - drink a 1000 different kinds of beer in our lifetimes. 

For instance - Fat Tire from New Belgium is one kind and a Boddingtons is another.

We started keeping track two years ago and are already over 425. Tonight we are going to a buddy's house who brewed a batch of beer to sample it. We count that kind too!

:al


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I think you need to set your goals higher :c


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

LSUTIGER said:


> I think you need to set your goals higher :c


That is what I told my buddy!

:dr


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

LSUTIGER said:


> I think you need to set your goals higher :c


:tpd: You should be able to drink ten times that many in a whole lifetime.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

LSUTIGER said:


> I think you need to set your goals higher :c


:tpd:

Definitely a worth while goal. I do agree with the others though, you may need to revise it upwards.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Corona Gigante said:


> :tpd: You should be able to drink ten times that many in a whole lifetime.


10,000 different types of beers? Whoa nelly!

:dr


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Wetterhorn said:


> 10,000 different types of beers? Whoa nelly!
> 
> :dr


Now your talking! :r


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

I agree with everyone else, 1,000 is pretty low. But its still a great idea none the less.

For two years I lived with 5 other guys in college. Our house had ledges over every doorway and window so we started collecting beer bottles to set across the ledges. No two like bottles were allowed. After we had all the space covered, we moved to the cabinets in the kitchen and finally had to put some on shelves in the basement. If anyone went somewhere, they would bring back empties of regional beer you couldn't get in South Dakota. After a while, our friends would even bring us empties that we didn't have.

I have no idea how many different beer bottles we had (no one ever counted - that would have taken too long) but it took 12 large trash bags to get rid of all of them. No one wanted to throw the bottles away, but at the same time, no one wanted to take them either.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Now fellas, you have to remember that we only started keeping tabs two years ago and we are *old* dudes that might not have all the time in the world to get beyond a 1000!

:dr


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Now an interesting point - of the 400+ different beers we have drank, over 100 are from the breweries in Fort Collins, CO! Man, isn't that nice to be in a town where there are enough breweries that you can sample over 100 different beers?!?!?

:al


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Wetterhorn said:


> Now fellas, you have to remember that we only started keeping tabs two years ago and we are *old* dudes that might not have all the time in the world to get beyond a 1000!
> 
> :dr


 It only took you 2 years to get over 400. You can't be that old can you? Should only take you 3 more years to get to 1,000. How old are ya? 85? :r

OK. OK. 10,000 might be a little high. But 2,500 might be well within your reach. We're just trying to help out. We'd hate it if you made your goal too soon in life and suddenly found your life without meaning.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

stormin said:


> It only took you 2 years to get over 400. You can't be that old can you? Should only take you 3 more years to get to 1,000. How old are ya? 85? :r
> 
> OK. OK. 10,000 might be a little high. But 2,500 might be well within your reach. We're just trying to help out. We'd hate it if you made your goal too soon in life and suddenly found your life without meaning.


Well, some days I feel 85! :dr

I think 2,500 would be a great goal. Right now I am just drinking the beer and when we get to 1,000, I will suggest to my buddy we go forward! Like what, we are going to stop after 1,000?!?!?


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm 45, soon to be 46. Never exercised a day in my life until I quit smoking cigarettes at age 40. I have since taken up cycling, running and hockey. I have a friend who is constantly trying to convince me that we should do an ironman at 50. I think your idea is a much more worthwhile endeavor!  

I'm gonna have to float this idea next time the Ironman crap comes up. Thanks.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> Well, some days I feel 85! :dr
> 
> I think 2,500 would be a great goal. Right now I am just drinking the beer and when we get to 1,000, I will suggest to my buddy we go forward! Like what, we are going to stop after 1,000?!?!?


Exactly ... the key to success in a large-scale endevour like this is incremental goals to keep youselves focussed.

Get to 1000 .. then 2000 .. then ....

Some of the reviewers on ratebeer.com have over 6000 reviews. I got lazy after a couple hundred ... probably only had a few hundred more since then.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

stormin said:


> I'm 45, soon to be 46. Never exercised a day in my life until I quit smoking cigarettes at age 40. I have since taken up cycling, running and hockey. I have a friend who is constantly trying to convince me that we should do an ironman at 50. I think your idea is a much more worthwhile endeavor!
> 
> I'm gonna have to float this idea next time the Ironman crap comes up. Thanks.


You're kidding! I figured only someone in their early twenties would come up with goal at once so self-destructive and yet undemanding.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

stormin said:


> I'm 45, soon to be 46. Never exercised a day in my life until I quit smoking cigarettes at age 40. I have since taken up cycling, running and hockey. I have a friend who is constantly trying to convince me that we should do an ironman at 50. I think your idea is a much more worthwhile endeavor!
> 
> I'm gonna have to float this idea next time the Ironman crap comes up. Thanks.


Yes indeed - a _*much*_ better goal! That Ironman stuff will kill ya! :r


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Exactly ... the key to success in a large-scale endevour like this is incremental goals to keep youselves focussed.
> 
> Get to 1000 .. then 2000 .. then ....
> 
> Some of the reviewers on ratebeer.com have over 6000 reviews. I got lazy after a couple hundred ... probably only had a few hundred more since then.


Called my buddy about the 6000 review guy and he was amazed! Great info - very inspiring!


----------

